# [Suche] Faith Cosplay von der Gamescom 2010



## Kopf (22. August 2010)

Moin Moin miteinander,

Hat zufällig jemand Bilder vom Faith Cosplay geschossen?
Ich war leider Samstag nicht schnell genug die Dame zu erwischen.

Grüße,
K.


----------



## yuayua (25. August 2010)

Welche faith meinst du denn?? also ich war eine davon^^ hahahah


----------



## Cherrypopins (31. August 2010)

Möglicherweise dieses??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier der Link zu meiner Gallery: Cosplayers of the Gamescom 2010


cya next GC 2011 bb


----------

